# pictures of Sparkey in topknot



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi everyone, I have to catch up with all the posts tomorrow at work







I've been spending time with my parents.

My parents arrived after 23 hours or so travel time a few days ago. after 2 days they still have jet lag and it's pretty funny, they are sooooo confused. Sparkey loves my mom, she was the one taking care of him when we just got him and I was working. anyways I put a bow (Marj bow) on his head today







excuse the hair cut, we do a little at a time. I cut his hair on his head but his body is next. then he should look normal. but now his head is too small for his body. ok here are some pictures.

[attachment=21914:attachment]

[attachment=21910:attachment]

[attachment=21911:attachment]

*Hey Marj, I finally got to wear the bow* 

[attachment=21912:attachment]

*Ok, that's enough*

[attachment=21913:attachment]

*Sparkey in my mom's arms*









[attachment=21915:attachment]


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I like Sparkey's bow he looks cute


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

he looks really cute.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

How cute







. I love the second picture!!!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

AWWWWW!!







sparkey wearing a bow?! that's fantastic!









what a handsome little devil he is.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a handsome boy he is, bow or not!

I love his haircut! It looks like what I did to Lady. I don't think his head looks too small. It just takes awhile to get used to it, but then you'll love it!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

He is sooo cute! And he looks very handsome in Marj's bow!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That's my boy, Sparky - so handsome







.....even if mommy is making him wear a ...bow!!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Sparkey is so cute. I love his haircut...........................Pat


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think he looks great in a bow! Very handsome and colorful!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> I think he looks great in a bow! Very handsome and colorful![/B]


Me too!! handsome and dashing!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWWW, Sparkey looks great with his bow.







His haircut looks cute, you're doing great. I love Sparkeys







little face, his eyes are so expressive.That last pic of him in your moms arms is precious, he looks so content & happy. Great pics, you know I adore Sparkey.







Hope your Parents re-coop from the jet lag & have a great visit.











Sue


----------



## lavender (Mar 2, 2007)

*Suzie*


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

awww, he looks so cuddlie!


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Sparkey looks just adorable!!! He looks like such a happy and sweet little pup.


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

Sparkey is so very cute!








I love him with or without the topknot!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Sparkey is sooo cute! He's a little ball of love!!! He looks reallllly cute with the little bow!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

He is too cute for words







and the shape of his face (hair on face) looks perfect







I love it










I also LOVE the bow


Kat


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sparkey is the one!! He's just so cute in every way. The bows look very nice, and he also looks extremely comfortable in your mom's arms.






























Have a great time with your parents, Fay.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I think Sparkey looks perfect just as he is! His head doesn't look out of balance with his body at all. He is way handsome!! </span>


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, those are such great pictures!! He is absolutely adorable!! I love him with a bow!! What a cutie!!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

He is just too cute







He looks so handsome in his bow!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

AWWW Sparkey, you are such a handsome guy! We love ya!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Sparkey is so so so SO very precious! I love the topknot, but my fave is of Sparks in your mommy's arms. Please post more piccies of your baby!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Sparkey has a very very cute face - I love the pics and great hair cut too - he looks terrific !!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG! Sparkey looks so cute in a bow





















I bet he is just loving having your parents there


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Sparkey looks so adorable!! I love the topknot!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sparkey is adorable!!!







He is one of my favorites







Great pics!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

We love Sparkey - he looks adorable







with his bow!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Sparkey is very fashionable


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Too cute.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

ooooh pic #4 is a FRAMER! you must frame that









we wub sparkey


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Sparkey always looks picture perfect. He is so photogenic and adorable -thanks for sharing such great pictures







Oh, and I love the bow!

ginny


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

Sparkey is soooo cute!







I love seeing his pictures!


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

Sparkey looks adorable! And very happy to see grandma!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh wow, thanks for all the nice comments







it's so fun reading all your posts. 



> Have a great time with your parents, Fay.[/B]


I'm trying , if they ever wake up







they love to sleep these days.



> *Marie & the Boys*[/B]


 I know !! the first time I saw Ralphie I thought he was Sparkey's twin


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww Sparkey, you look so cute in your topknot







and Scooby says, he mate, I just love your bow








The pictures are adorable







Sparkey you are a handsome little guy, that's for sure


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I just want to nibble him . Sarah


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Those are some GREAT pics!!! I so wish I could get a descent picture.

Sparkey looks amazing
















Are your parents up yet?? ~ LOL


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Sparky looks great in his cut and bow! I love it.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I love Sparkey, bow or not. He has the most expressive little face. Hope he has a great visit with your parents. Maybe you can take that stroller out again.
Aimee


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Great shots of Sparkey...thanks for sharing!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Sparkey is soo handsome


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

He is such a handsome boy!!!!














And you have done such a great job of the haircut!! Love the way you cut the ears!!


----------

